# New pics of the sheep and goats.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I decided that I'd get some new pics for you all of my other sheep and goats, sadly they had to be taken via camera phone, so they aren't great. But some are better than none right? :wink:

Finale. She was not too thrilled about the photoshoot. :roll: 

































Ebony.

















Roullette. (boyfriend's new goat)

















Spots. 









The sheep. (it was NOT fun seperating them from my boyfriend's sheep, lol)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty goat!! And sheep! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Really nice. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe Ebony and Finale are growing up!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

It's good to see them and out and about and in the sun :sun: . In the last pic they look like the were making a serious effort to pose for a perfect group shot. :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty love those long ears.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice animals.... :greengrin:  :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! I love my babies so much.


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

what kind of sheep?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

whatknott- They are Katahdin hair sheep. So I don't have to shear. They come in sooo many colors too!


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought they might be. I have a baby katahdin in my basement right now. On Tuesday the livestock dealer (butcher) called and said they had a baby lamb and the mother died after giving birth, did I want it? Well, if I don't take it, they let it die. It's a pretty "orangeish" color and a ram. How big do they usually get? I raise shetlands and babydolls and he's not real big, but I have a feeling he's going to get large.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Great for you for taking him in! Does he kind of look like that lamb that I have in the photo? Or lighter? The rams can get anywhere from 180 to 250 pounds. But usually they are shorter and stockier than other sheep. (i.e. Suffolk, Hampshire, etc) I've got a picture of a mature ram if you'd like to see it? (it's not the greatest pic in the world, but it might give you an idea)


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

yes, he looks a lot like yours, but not white patches. He doesn't weigh a lot so thought maybe he would stay smaller. However, my babydoll rams can get pretty hefty too. He will be wethered and used in our petting zoo, but if he gets too huge I would resell him to pet home. At least he'll be different looking for the petting zoo - most people will probably think he's a hairy goat!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Finale and Ebony are huge!! They all look so pretty!!


----------

